# best truck battery



## Morrissey snow removal

i need new batterys one truck what do u guys think are the best thanks chris


----------



## 06Sierra

I don' t know if it is the best or not. But, I have a die hard platinum in my truck. It's been in for 3+ years now with no issues. 4 year replacement and 100 month pro rated warranty.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

i have heard good things about diehard there is just a million choices out there


----------



## 06Sierra

From what I have read, they are pretty much the same as odyssey batteries. They are AGM, like the optimas. A few years back we had a stretch that was -40 everynight. The truck started everyday and has never given me problems while plowing.


----------



## Oshkosh

I had really good luck with Deka brand of batterys.From my one tons to the tri axle never had an issue.....


----------



## Evil Diesel

I have the diehard platinums also. Great battery for plowing. Much better the the optima battery. Pricey but worth it imo.


----------



## djr623

Big fan of interstate batteries, have had good luck with them. Have a die hard in my truck now but it was in it when I bought the truck..


----------



## Evil Diesel

Diehard platinum is a totally different battery than a diehard that is not the platinum series. I used to love optima which is made by interstate , but feel they have gone downhill the past few years


----------



## Oshkosh

And made in the good ole USA...

http://www.dekabatteries.com/


----------



## leolkfrm

napa..or interstate!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

any of u ever use everstart from walmart have a gift card to there and did not know much about there batterys


----------



## mike6256

I have had these in for two years no problems.


----------



## quigleysiding

Morrissey snow removal service;1444491 said:


> any of u ever use everstart from walmart have a gift card to there and did not know much about there batterys


The kids all call them neverstarts. I haven"t had much luck with the napa battery's lately. I have one now that I bought in the fall for the sander that's junk. I have to bring it back I guess. Of course I can"t find the receipt


----------



## goel

I always make sure to replace with DT's (dual terminal). That way you have lots of room for hooking up all the accesories and boosting as well.

Always had good luck with Napa's in the past and have replaced 3 this year - but I think one is crapping out already. Trucks just don't get run enough this year for some reason........


----------



## chuckraduenz

i have a walmart battery in my truck. i got it with it in it. and it was dated 06. it seems to be working. but iv had crappy luck with them over all. the last one i warrantied i told them to keep it and ill go with interstate. id recommend interstate batterys. or optima.


----------



## Scottscape

optima red top


----------



## GeoffD

Cat has some really good batteries for trucks, might cost a little more but I have had great luck with them.


----------



## dooleycorp

we use cat batteries in all our trucks and equipment never had a problem


----------



## gtmustang00

Catepillar batteries in the diesel. Excellent choice so far.


----------



## deere615

dual optima redtops in both my plow trucks and putting dual yellows in my duramax


----------



## RepoMan1968

Morrissey snow removal service;1444221 said:


> i need new batterys one truck what do u guys think are the best thanks chris


optima . hands down Thumbs Up


----------



## 03sd

Optima or Intersate I have also had good luck with the factory Ford batterys, Wallfart batterys are junk gift cards are good for beer


----------



## clydebusa

Wal-fart has junk anything. Tires, batteries, you name it they are all seconds and crap. I know, I held back and didn't say what I really think of Wal-welfare.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

I'm actually looking at the Ray-O-Vac 8D battery available at Batteries Plus. Anyone have any experience with them? I'm planning on 2 8D batteries mounted underneath where the spare tire used to be. The weight will help take care of ballast weight as well.


----------



## doyles

i've heard people like oddese batteries. i probably spelled it wrong so sorry for that


----------



## BOSSFord

I just replaced mine with a optima yellow top today. Noticeable difference battery drop was a lot less from plow operation along with no dimming of the lights. The old one would shut off the radio. Will see how long it lasts.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

I tried the Optima battery once...only once. Failed on me within 6 months.


----------



## Murphy4570

I use Ford Motorcraft batteries myself. They last a seriously LONG time. I'm talking 6-8 years here.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

ford motorcraft here too, they have 36 month replacmeent and 84 prorate. been using them for years and no problems.


----------



## FordFisherman

Just put a set of Everstart Maxx in my diesel. Seem to be powerful but time will tell I guess.


----------



## coldcoffee

I'm on my third season w/ a set of Yellow top Optima's, very pleased over all. I did a lot of price shopping & Advanced Auto had the best deal at the time, when purchased online & picked up at nearest store...it also pays to wait out or search online for their best promo code coupon, (usually 15-30%, depending on how much you spend).


----------



## Puddle of Oil

Harris Pro has been working out great for me so far(2+ years)!


----------



## cubanb343

Interstate. 2 in the truck, one in my dump trailer


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

still have not got any 2 trucks need them but with no snow cant see puting them in yet


----------



## KBTConst

Diehards in my trucks and Deka in my equipment have to change the one in a loader that has been in the 9 yr I think that is a good run on a battery.


----------



## MBB

Had an optima - Yellow top, only went 3 years, naturaly out of any warranty. Not too impressed by that price /life ratio. At that rate I can just buy a regular battery and replace it each season.


----------



## plowin-fire

I have both Interstate MTP's and AcDelco Pros. The AcDelco Pros have a 7yr free replacement warranty. Tough to beat that. Cost less than the Interstates with a better warranty. Both a great battery though.


----------



## peterng

doyles;1446153 said:


> i've heard people like oddese batteries. i probably spelled it wrong so sorry for that


That's what I bought.

http://www.odysseybattery.com/batteries.html

I didn't have time to wire up a second battery in my Ford so I bought one of these. It has never blinked. I don't do much but on a better snowfall I'll get 6hrs of straight up and down back and forth plowing and it has performed very well. It was a healthy chunk of change.

It's the only battery the Canadian military uses in combat vehciles so I figured that was good enough. 
Pete


----------



## Milwaukee

Only reason batteries go bad. Look at your battery terminal they need to be CLEAN 100%.

They aren't like you can leave there like it normal. They do need maintain. Clean battery terminals once a year to keep perfect. For me I try to do 2 times a year. They do build acid inside terminal to post they become black. They need to be clean not dark grey or black. 

Clean ground to engine/ clean output cable from Alternator to starter solenoid.


Too many people don't listen me on these. 


Best batteries for me would be deka from Dec 1999 But now I don't see batteries last 3-4 years anymore now due people don't maintain anymore. 

Motorcraft batteries seem to best result for me. New vehicles with them last 5-6 years without maintain so that pretty good.


----------



## dfd9

Milwaukee;1454312 said:


> Only reason batteries go bad. Look at your battery terminal they need to be CLEAN 100%.


Not true. If your alternator is weak it will burn up your batteries.

Odyssey's are awesome, but expensive.


----------



## doyles

since odyssey's are dry cells do you have the problem of corrosion around the terminals.


----------



## Milwaukee

dfd9;1454387 said:


> Not true. If your alternator is weak it will burn up your batteries.
> 
> Odyssey's are awesome, but expensive.


If this is Mark.

Yes you are correct but when battery terminal get dirty. It make Alternator work harder. That what killing them.

There one thread where guy went though 7 alternators in 4 months. It was bad wiring.


----------



## golden arches

Deka.. hard to find, but well worth the effort. I have one in my 1966 tractor.. while the tractor is hard to start when cold (can you say impossible?) the battery has never given up.


----------



## chevboy167

I had an Interstate in my plow truck for 9 years!!! just replaced it this summer. it was getting weak but not shot. replaced it with another one just like it. hope it last that long also. guess we will see!!!


----------



## mikelawtown

Every truck will use them differently. I use Diehard gold in my truck ,last one lasted me 6yrs and just replaced it 6 months ago. never had an issue. I used an autozone duralast battery in the wife's car when it died in a storm and the autozone battery lasted 5yrs in the car and sold it so who knows.


----------



## goel

goel;1444584 said:


> I always make sure to replace with DT's (dual terminal). That way you have lots of room for hooking up all the accesories and boosting as well.
> 
> Always had good luck with Napa's in the past and have replaced 3 this year - but I think one is crapping out already. Trucks just don't get run enough this year for some reason........


So I did have 1 new napa battery that went south. No questions asked, free replacement. full 2 year warranty and then it switches to pro rated.


----------



## bigblubeast

i have optimas they are pretty good have not failed me yet


----------



## NickT

Subscribed


----------



## Kajun

We carry the Deka's at work and use em on the company trucks.. cant tell you if they are the best but we haven't had any issues


----------



## bigblubeast

deka is a real good battery


----------



## bighornjd

Another vote for Deka. Made in USA and a dang good battery for the price. I have a set of Harris in one truck and Die Hards in another. No probs with them either but only 2-3 years old. Still have the factory Mopars in both my pickups 7 years on one set and 6 on the other. But I think I'm gonna replace the older set at least this year before it gets too cold - they seem to be getting a little weak finally.


----------



## tonylillo

Optima red top, greatest battery I ever had in my truck.


----------



## Afsnowpushers

Optima blue top


----------



## welded wrenches

batterys truth is ..its only as good as the stores return policy.and you have reciept that you can actually read that does not have that so called million dollar patented automatic dis appearing ink on. TRUE ?


----------



## 7Doc

Not sure which battery I'll put in my F-250 next, it's got a ~6yr old Motorcraft which has been great and it's a small one even. 

Since I added the plow I'm thinking I'll need to add a big battery and mine must be nearing the end of its lifespan anyway. Diehard, Motorcraft, or Wal-Mart Everstart MAXX Plus I haven't quite decided. 

Those that knock the Wal-Mart batteries should consider that they're made by the same manufacturer as many others, there's only like two last I knew. I think the Everstart is Johnson Controls, for instance. I've been happy with them.


----------



## jhenderson9196

As a prev poster said, only as good as the store. I had a bad Wal mart batt. Brought it to 3 different stores. Had receipt, refused replacement at all 3. I took it to a local auto elect shop and had it tested. 1 bad cell. Bought a new batt from them, at $2 more than Wal mart. I'll never buy a Wal mart batt again.


----------



## scottL

*AGM vs. Lead acid ??*

What I can tell is there are 4 major manufacturers; Delphi, Exide, Johnson Controls, Deka/East Penn.

( Not a complete list )
Delphi - Delco
JC - Interstate, Diehard, Durlast, Everstart, AutoCraft, Advanced auto
Deka/East Penn - duracell

BUT ... the question is ... AGM vs. lead acid? We are all use to lead acid batteries .... But can AGM handle the intense use and charging cycles plowing needs????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

scottL;1649836 said:


> What I can tell is there are 4 major manufacturers; Delphi, Exide, Johnson Controls, Deka/East Penn.
> 
> ( Not a complete list )
> Delphi - Delco
> JC - Interstate, Diehard, Durlast, Everstart, AutoCraft, Advanced auto
> Deka/East Penn - duracell
> 
> *BUT ... the question is ... AGM vs. lead acid? We are all use to lead acid batteries .... But can AGM handle the intense use and charging cycles plowing needs????*


Yes..........


----------



## johnhenry1933

I have bought ten Autocraft Gold batteries in the past year and a half, four for heavy trucks (C8500 w/ Cat), and I swear by them thus far.


----------



## scottL

Here's an update straight from manufacturer ( JC ).

Sears does not buy national stock of any one battery manufacturer anymore so, it is a state by state bases if the carry a JC made battery. Sears does not carry AGM.

Advanced Auto carry's the AGM from JC as well as the lead-acid.

AGM is probably best for vibration and quick charging ability not to mention better in cold and heat than lead-acid. 

The step up is the Optima over AGM and over lead-acid. wesport


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

scottL;1650170 said:


> Here's an update straight from manufacturer ( JC ).
> 
> Sears does not buy national stock of any one battery manufacturer anymore so, it is a state by state bases if the carry a JC made battery. Sears does not carry AGM.
> 
> Advanced Auto carry's the AGM from JC as well as the lead-acid.
> 
> AGM is probably best for vibration and quick charging ability not to mention better in cold and heat than lead-acid.
> 
> The step up is the Optima over AGM and over lead-acid. wesport


I will never ever try another Optima. Worked well for 6 months then completely died on me. That was their one chance.


----------



## Doc Holiday

Well interstate is done.... never again. 1 failure in plow truck(dead shorted) 2 generator failures Now one motorcycle that i used 3 months(sorry you bought it 6 months ago).All were total batt failures... Warranty worthless on all Family member is dealer for interstate . Need a set for the plow truck monday


----------



## Doc Holiday

Laszlo Almasi;1651324 said:


> I will never ever try another Optima. Worked well for 6 months then completely died on me. That was their one chance.


 Yep there is a reason UPS took them out of all there trucks another junk battery. Not dependable at all.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

they dont make optimas for my truck gonna see if i can get interstate


----------



## FredG

Interstate been decent to me, I still like NAPA. If available.


----------



## hosenfeffer

I use AGMs in the boat due to vibration for the starting battery and the deep cycles for the trolling motor and electonics. Dead batteries 20 miles off shore suck! 
Switch em out every 2-3 years and put in trucks and cars. The deep cycle especially for the sander and plow vehicle and starting battery in the cars. They will take a beating and major draw down and charge back up. 
The worst thing to do with most batteries is to leave them uncharged so a battery tender or even a cheap solar panel for the vehicles that sit a lot is a good thing.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i just bought 2 interstate batts megatron plus


----------

